# autoglym glass polish with a DA



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

does anyone know if autoglym glass polish can be applied by da, and if so will it do a good job or is there a better product out there. i have a bottle of it already and fancy trying it on a old workvan


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

It will Probably dust up too quickly , have you tried halfords intensive glass cutter ? I use this by machine it's very good.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

ive used it before on a rotary with a light pad and it was fine, just a quick mist of glass cleaner and it spread well and didnt dust up to much at all.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

As long as the glass isn't in too bad of a conditon it works pretty good


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

thanks guys, was hoping itd work as i have a bottle. never tried polishing the glass before. i also have gtechniq p1 but not sure. if itd work. 
would a finishing pad on the da be about right?
i assume theres no special technique i should be aware of?
this will follow a full decon and clay of the screen. followed by g1


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Gtechniq do make a glass polish G4,i've never used it though but my mates got some and he said i'ts pretty good


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Dj.X-Ray said:


> Gtechniq do make a glass polish G4,i've never used it though but my mates got some and he said i'ts pretty good


ive got g4 too but thought it was for hand application?


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

AG glass polish works great with a DA. I actually use a 12V Sealey DA with it and it does a great job on both the inside and outside of the glass.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

deegan1979 said:


> ive got g4 too but thought it was for hand application?


No i don't think you can use it by machine just by hand,but you might be better off with some Cerium Oxide,depends how bad the condition is that they're in really


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

I've used G4 by machine. Worked well, but did tend to dry out a bit.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

The AG polish works fine by with a DA, in some respects it is better than using by hand


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

organisys said:


> I've used G4 by machine. Worked well, but did tend to dry out a bit.


interesting. it does say if g4 dries out it can be reactivated with water. did u machine on low speeds buddy?


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

lowejackson said:


> The AG polish works fine by with a DA, in some respects it is better than using by hand


cheers lowes. finishing pad and low speeds with it?


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

deegan1979 said:


> cheers lowes. finishing pad and low speeds with it?


I was using a polishing pad but finishing pad might work just as well. Yes, slow speeds, just keep working it until it starts to vanish. I have not tried spritzing 
the polish so no idea how well this works.

I think this is one of these products where it is too easy to over analyse. Just apply to the pad and start work, once it has start to vanish it should be very easy to remove any excess with a quick wipe of a MF cloth


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

deegan1979 said:


> interesting. it does say if g4 dries out it can be reactivated with water. did u machine on low speeds buddy?


well, started slow....

water did help yep.

Got rid of all grime, and some very minor marks.


----------

